
Cyberstar -- Adrian Holovaty - cstejerean
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/technology/chi-mxa0817magholovatyaug17,0,2153905.story
======
adrianwaj
There are a number of sites I've come across with the same purpose as
EveryBlock in reporting events and news by locality. There are even citizen-
journalism sites. I wonder which one will take off, if any. I hope Google can
scour said sites with semantic tags and present local news an all-
encompassing, easy-to-read format.

------
bootload
an easier to read url ~
[http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/technology/chi-
mxa081...](http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/technology/chi-
mxa0817magholovatyaug17,0,3441725,print.story)

------
iamelgringo
"Cyberstar"... Sigh. Chicago can be rather embarrassing at times. I lived
there for 8 years.

